# Etisalat Mobile Voicemail



## firefox1

Does anyone know how to get voicemail to work on Etisalat pay as you go mobile? I have subscribed to the service (dial 125 I think). I have then set up my own greeting (dial 123 I think), but cannot find how to "switch it on" so that when the phone engaged or after so many rings, it kicks in. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp

It's under phone settings on your phone - call divert to voicemail!


----------



## firefox1

I've tried that too! Phone comes up saying "request cannot be completed". I've double checked that I am subscribed to the etisalat voicemail service and that my own greeting is recorded. Still no joy.


----------



## nm62

I hope this is helpful


How To Use? 
Dial 123 to set up your mailbox (such as language, password and outgoing message). The system will guide you step by step on how to set up your mailbox.



Language
English or Arabic



Your password (secret number)
You will be asked to key in this number each time you access your mailbox from another telephone.Your password must be (4) digits.


Outgoing message
The personal or standard greeting that callers will hear when they reach your mailbox. Record whatever you want your callers to hear when they reach your mailbox. If you don’t want to record an outgoing message in your own voice, you can select the system’s outgoing message which is available in Arabic & English alternatively.



Message header
Caller's number, time and date when message was received.


How To Forward Your Calls? 
Call Forwarding facilities are provided free of charge. To forward your calls to your AL Mersal Mobile mailbox, set the following activation codes from your handset:



If Busy:

Dial **67*123# and press the send key



If Switched Off:

Dial **62*123# and press the send key 



If No Reply:

Dial **61*123# and press the send key 


How To Cancel Call Forwarding? 
If you don’t want to receive messages in your mailbox you can cancel Call Forwarding to your mailbox at any time by setting the deactivation codes from your handset:



If Busy:

Dial ##67# and press the send key 



If Switched Off:

Dial ##62# and press the send key 



If No Reply:

Dial ##61# and press the send key



To Cancel All Options:

Dial ##002# and press the send key 


How To Listen To Your Message? 
Within the UAE:

1- From your own GSM handsetial 123 followed by the ‘Send’ key

2- From another telephoneial 08050 followed by your GSM number.On hearing the greeting press # key,then enter your password followed by the # key



From Outside the UAE:

Dial +9718050 followed by your GSM number.On hearing the greeting,press the # key,then enter your password followed by # key.



Note: From a country that offers CLI (Caller Line Identification) facility,Dial +9714004123 and listen to your messages.


Quick Reference Guide 
Your mailbox set up can easily be modified by dialing 123. Then, while you are in the main menue:



To change Language: Press 345 followed by 1 for Arabic or 2 for English
To change password: Press 344, enter the current password. followed by the # key, and then the new password followed by the # key
To change an outgoing message: Press 341, followed by 1. At the tone, record your greeting message followed by the #key


Important key functions while listening to a message 
Press 1 To rewind a message
Press 4 To save a message
Press 5 To delete a message
Press 6 To go to the next message
Press 7 To pause/resume
Press 9 To fast forward
Press # To repeat a message
Press * To cancel last action and go back to the previous menue

At any time

Press 8 For help in the main menue
Press 0 For help at any time while in any menue

Al Mersal - Voice Mail For Mobile


----------

